# 3-6?....more like an inch.



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

They forecast 3-6 in denver...yea more like an inch to an inch 1/2. It all turned to slush by 9:00a, pushed some slush around for a couple hours and called it quits. Since it got up to 68 de got damn grees yesterday.. it barely stuck, just melted. At least I got a push in. I wasn't too into taking pics this morning..so heres all I got.


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

nice truck n plow....:yow!:


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

Truck looks nice... A little snow is better than all rain!


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

Nice pictures, keep them coming. How much snow have you guys got?


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

Quality SR;516959 said:


> Nice pictures, keep them coming. How much snow have you guys got?


I think denver is just a little under average this season @ about 40 inches for the year.
Average for the whole year is just above 60 inches. Ive gotten 12 events and about 120 hours in so far this season,..needless to say..I need some more snow before lawn season kicks back up...I want a new trailer darnit!!


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

bladescape2;519508 said:


> I think denver is just a little under average this season @ about 40 inches for the year.
> Average for the whole year is just above 60 inches. Ive gotten 12 events and about 120 hours in so far this season,..needless to say..I need some more snow before lawn season kicks back up...I want a new trailer darnit!!


That is a good amount of snow you get. Keep those pictures coming.


----------



## PlowKid (Feb 4, 2005)

Yeah they said 5-9" here in Castle Rock. More like 2" Still plowed for about 6 hours though. Went out about 7am. That was kind of nice instead of like 1am.


----------

